# Nabucco Island, Location



## Rausreißer (1. Februar 2005)

Achtung: lange Ladezeiten aber die Pic´will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten...

Zur Location selber hier noch ein paar Bilder, Ich hoffe Euch werden die Ladezeiten wirklich nicht zu lang.

Nochmal was zu Location. Nabucco ist noch nicht von uns Langnasen zum fischen so richtig entdeckt.  Ich stelle hier mal ein paar Links mit Karten rein um Euch einen besseren Überblick zu geben.


Borneo

Kalimatan (Indonesien)

Nabucco


Und nun die Pic´s Viel Spaß:





















































Tja und irgendwann ging es doch mal raus zum fischen aber davon später mehr.







Gernot


----------



## Timmy (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

wunderschöööön........................................:l


----------



## Stingray (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Man das ist ja ein Traum !!!!!:k :k :k  Will mehr !!!!!!#v #v 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Das war die Zeit wert! Besten Dank, Gernot!


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Hey sail 
Da du Morgen ja losdüsen must, hier noch mal ein Bild für Dich dazwischen geschoben.
Quasi als Anfeuerung.

Hau rein, wie Blauortsand immer sagt.
Ich muss Morgen was für Deine Rente tun Student  

Gernot #h


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Vielen Dank Gernot! Gebe mir Mühe, das zu toppen.  :m 
Besten Dank, daß Du meine Rente sicherst! Werde einen GT für Dich mitfangen!  :m 
Wünsche Euch allen nur das beste!


----------



## wodibo (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Einfach nur Traumhaft  :l


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Also ich bin was die Bilder angeht eventuell leicht in Verzug.

Aber gut Ding will Weile haben.

So langsam veraucht mir der Webspace bei Freenet.

Gibt es dazu eigentlich noch eine Alternative ohne Einschränkung bei der Verlinkung auf andere Seiten?

Gernot #h


----------



## Big Fins (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Hier ist eine Möglichkeit für etwas Webspace, aber viel ist es nicht , dafür in der Basis kostenlos.

http://www.*ih.us/


----------



## Rausreißer (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Danke schön
das sehe ich mir an.
Gernot #h


----------



## salmon Wim (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Hallo Rausreisser, 
Sehr schön,
Ohne Tsunami und Monsun kann man es dort wohl aushalten...
Bin gespannt auf weitere Information bezgl. Periode und Logistik. Fische gibt es ja sowieso. 
gruss
 salmon Wim


----------



## Big Fins (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin was die Bilder angeht eventuell leicht in Verzug.
> 
> Aber gut Ding will Weile haben.
> 
> ...


 

Das muß aber schon ein *sehr* *gut Ding werden*, wo bleiben denn nu die Fischibilder 'wart'


----------



## Rausreißer (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Hey Jungs, endlich Feierabend,
salmom wim: helfe mir bitte mal auf die Sprünge: 





> Information bezgl. Periode und Logistik. Fische gibt es ja sowieso


Was möchtest Du wissen?|kopfkrat 


plaa Sawai, was Bilder angeht boäh :m, da bin ich gern im Verzug :g   schöne Pics, die da auftreibst.

R.R #h


----------



## Big Fins (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

moin Gernot,

Naja, meine haben nur den Schönheitsfehler daß sie nicht von mir sind, leider  
Wir warten alle wiklich gespannt auf Deine Bilder, die Bilder von Nabucco sind ja schon ein Kracher.
Laß uns mal nicht so lange schmoren :q 
Wie ist es mit Imageshak, ist das für Deine Zwecke OK?


----------



## Karstein (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Hi Gernot,

ich mach´s mir einfacher: Treffen auf ein Bierchen in Hamburg nächste oder übernächste Woche? Mit Sonderfotoshow für mich und Klönschnack? :m

War eine supergelungene Überraschung, dass Du in Berlin eingeflogen ist - klasse!

Gruß gen Du

Karsten

PS: bin ab morgen früh vor Ort, aber offline und nur per Handy erreichbar.


----------



## wodibo (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Hi gernot,

hat mich echt gefreut Dich kennenzulernen. Ich hoffe wir bleiben in Kontakt

and so long strike and fight :m


----------



## Rausreißer (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Joh Karsten und Wodi, so machen wirs #6 
Das war ne endgeile Veranstaltung. Böh, soviell "fischereitechnische" Kompetenz hab ich noch nicht auf einen Haufen gesehen #6 
Ich bin (wenn mir der Himmel nicht auf den Kopf fällt) im nächsten Jahr auch bei Jirko eingebucht.
Da habt Ihr wirklich was Großes auf die Beine gestellt, geil!

Gernot #h


----------



## Stingray (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Nun kippt der Thread Richtung Norwegen. :c :c :c :c :c 

Also doch keine Gamefish Bilder mehr vom Rausreißer :c :c :c :c :c 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Rausreißer (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Sorry Stingray,
ich komme zur Zeit echt nicht an die Bilder ran #q 
Wieso Norge? Die Steinbeißer wissen noch nix von Ihrem Glück  

Sorry for Delay,
Gernot #h


----------



## freibadwirt (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Hey Gernot 
wo bleiben denn die restlichen Bilder.habe so den Verdacht
du bist schon wieder beim packen.|kopfkrat |supergri 

Gruß Andreas|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Nabucco Island, Location*

Moin,

hier im Büro kann ich die Bilderz endlich mal sehen, traumhaft schön... :l 
Allerdings sieht das in meiner Vorstellung eher so aus, daß ich mir die Drinks im Bauchnabel servieren lassen würde und meine Rute...  

Gruß
Michael


----------

